# case 300/310



## luckyrogue19 (Sep 10, 2009)

I just picked up a case 300/310, the serial tag says 310 and the sides of the tractor say 300. I am looking for any info possible about these tractors I'm not sure of the year but the serial # starts with 607 or 602xxx, I don't remember the full #. I also did get it running but it idles really high. on the carb there are 2 adj. screws and I;m not sure what they are and what I should adjust them to? I also can idle it down by hand if I push on the governor linkage but it revs back up when I release it. The 3-point does not seem to work but the loader works great, other than the old hydraulic lines and one of them blowing I'm not sure if I'm overlooking something on the 3-point though. It has been converted to 12 volt but is not charging. What should the alternator be puttting out? I know I've got alot of questions but I appreciate any and all help.
Thanks,
Luke


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope this might be of some use to you. Bye http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/tractor-brands/case/case-tractors.html


----------



## luckyrogue19 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------



## gregjo1948 (Nov 13, 2015)

Probably there is a valve that switches the hydraulic flow from the loader to the 3 point hitch. The way the loader has been plumbed in doesn't allow for the loader and 3 point hitch to operate at the same time. Check for the valve on the right side of the trans. housing where the hydraulic lines are attached. The valve may not have a lever but may be square headed and to be turned with a wrench.


----------



## KevinWiz (Oct 17, 2019)

There should be a valve on the right side under the seat. Pull it up to turn off the hydraulics to the loader. Can you share a picture of the loader? We have a 1957, 311 with a loader.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome KevinWiz! I'm hoping the original poster got his issue sorted. Now we need to have a look at your tractor!!
I have a '57 320 with the loader and backhoe. It's rough and tough, but does what I need it to do.
Pop on over to the introductions section and tell us a little about yourself and your tractor, and don't be shy about adding it to our tractor section. I've added the links to get there, below.
https://www.tractorforum.com/forums/introductions.158/

https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/


----------

